# Where to sell a Furry comic collection online?



## hara-surya (Aug 1, 2011)

I have somewhere around 300-400 Furry comics, probably 1/3 outright porn, 1/3 R-rated and 1/3 PG-G-rated, that I'm wanting to sell for a reasonable price but I'm having trouble figuring out where to sell them. My FLCS won't touch them (they said they wouldn't sell) and while plenty of people would *love* several hundred Furry comics there aren't many who would pay a good price for them. I'd sell them piecemeal on an auction site, but I've been out of the game too long to know where to even begin looking to post them.

1) Does anyone know of a good Furry-specific auction site that I could sell them on? Would a single large lot be better than a few dozen smaller lots?

2) Does anyone know of a company who might buy them outright as a single lot?

3) Might any individual on this forum be willing to buy them outright at a price that'll probably end up well below their individual rated price? (But still be pretty high given them number of items.)

(And to the admins, if this is the wrong place to ask this please move it to the proper sub-forum.)


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 1, 2011)

Furbuy.com is a good one. There's also furbid but I prefer Furbuy's layout. There's also http://www.thedealersden.com/ which is alright, but I've never used it. Good luck finding someone who will buy them. Also, maybe you should check out rabbitvalley? They sell tons of furry comics, so maybe you could convince them to buy the ones you have.


----------



## hara-surya (Aug 1, 2011)

I talked to a reseller a couple years ago who was interested, but that was a couple years and an email meltdown ago.


----------



## RedSavage (Aug 1, 2011)

You could always throw them up on Amazon or something.


----------



## hara-surya (Aug 1, 2011)

Amazon is too much trouble. I'd probably have to sell them one-by-one there which means several hundred items. Not to mention making a seller account and all the hoops I'd have to jump through.

I considered ebay, but I'd probably get a better price at a dedicated Furry site.


----------



## Sar (Aug 1, 2011)

Im gonna have to say furplanet on this one.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 12, 2012)

I'd say make logical lots of it (e.g. sort by title) and put it on one of the auction sites, whichever you prefer. You also might or might not do decently posting up a list to one or more of the furry sales type communities on LJ.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.furbid.ws/


----------



## Summercat (Jan 19, 2012)

Older post, I know - but I don't suppose you're still looking for a buyer?


----------

